# Can 95920 be billed by an anesthesiologist?



## Southie32 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer on this one.  Can an anesthesiologist bill 95920 ( Interoperative neurophysiology testing, per hour)?  I know that an MD can bill for this if not performing the surgery or the anesthesia, but I didn't know if this applied to all specialties?  Any information is appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 19, 2011)

Limitations 
This test must be requested by the operating surgeon and the monitoring must be performed by a physician, other than: 
The operating surgeon
 The technical/surgical assistant; 
or 
The anesthesiologist rendering the anesthesia

The benefits of intraoperative neurophysiologic testing are attainable under optimal recording and interpreting conditions.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/draft/_files/dl30721_gsurg034_draft.pdf

You could check if the case involves a Medicare patient you could check if the is an active LCD for the carrier you are billing. Above is an example that leans towards not paying an anesthesiologist for this service.


http://www.sofamordanek.com/spineline/hospital/NIMSpine_RG.pdf

The above link is from Medtronic for coding and guidelines.


----------



## Southie32 (Mar 22, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you this information is helpful!


----------

